# DIVERS OF THE WORLD!!!!



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

CORLEONE said:


> OH MY GOD!!! OshHisham the place is Amazing!!!
> 
> I will take note of this!! How close is the nearest island?


if you look at the 1st and the 2nd picture closely, you can guess the distance


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

*Anilao, Batangas, Philippines*

me and some friends diving last year


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

^^

Really cool pics!!!

Where was this?


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

Anilao, Batangas, Philippines :banana:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bunaken, Indonesia by: Scot Gietler*

Klick gallery


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Aquarium  :jk:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Raja Ampat Islands, West Papua, Indonesia* By: Agung


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

WONDEFUL PICS!!


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

Coron, Kapalai, Raja Ampat, Anilao...

so many dive sites, so little time!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

I have some questions that I'll appreciate if anyone can answer. You don't have to be exact, this is just something I've always been curious about.

How much does new diving equipment cost? Is it reasonably easy to learn to dive? What's the deepest that you can dive (without any submarine)? What kind of equipment is required for the deepest dives?


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

VelesHomais said:


> I have some questions that I'll appreciate if anyone can answer. You don't have to be exact, this is just something I've always been curious about.
> 
> How much does new diving equipment cost? Is it reasonably easy to learn to dive? What's the deepest that you can dive (without any submarine)? What kind of equipment is required for the deepest dives?


 
The material is expensive but you don't need to buy nothing cause everywhere you go to do diving there are diving clubs around.

I have the PADI LICENSE which costed me 199€ and is very easy to obtain. 3 theorical clases and one (swimingpool class) and 3 practical clases in open water. I'm from Madrid so I did my theorical in here and i went to do the practical ones with some friends on a weekend to Valencia.

Is cheap and easy. Apart of that PADI is recognized all around thbe world.

If you want to become advanced diver you can follow some other courses.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Just today I passed by a scuba diving center near my University. I went to look at it and the training courses last for 3 weeks and it's mostly night lessons until 11 PM. I might check it out and see because this thread makes me want to go scuba diving now.  It's a little bit expensive tho (PADI license) cost around €300 or $400 and for practical one needs/knows to swim 180 meters (non timed). Also, diving equipments cost additional €200 or $300 for mask/snorkel/fin equipments (depends on what type - the packages I saw were in the range of $150 to $300.) 

Viaje a Filipinas a la región de Donsol y la Isla de Ticao, allí pudimos ver tanto tiburones ballena como fantásticos nudibranquios.


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

VelesHomais said:


> I have some questions that I'll appreciate if anyone can answer. You don't have to be exact, this is just something I've always been curious about.
> 
> How much does new diving equipment cost? Is it reasonably easy to learn to dive? What's the deepest that you can dive (without any submarine)? What kind of equipment is required for the deepest dives?


in the Philippines:

- diving lessons for open water license: 12,000 pesos [about $250], 2 weeks
- cost of diving: 1,700 pesos/dive in Coron, cheaper in Anilao


you can rent equipment but if you want to buy:
- buoyancy compensation device (the "vest"): 16,000 pesos [$330]
- regulator, about 28,000-35,000 pesos [$600-700]
- fins, 3,000 pesos
- mask/snorkel, 3,500


----------



## yaluman (May 9, 2009)

*How deep?*



VelesHomais said:


> I have some questions that I'll appreciate if anyone can answer. You don't have to be exact, this is just something I've always been curious about.
> 
> How much does new diving equipment cost? Is it reasonably easy to learn to dive? *What's the deepest that you can dive (without any submarine)?* What kind of equipment is required for the deepest dives?



My husband in St. Croix, Virgin Islands with his diving buddy (who happens to be also his instructor) went down as deep as 150 feet to look at black corals (only to look) *for  five minutes - maximum*. Longer than that, one will surely be a high candidate for *the bends *requiring an expensive hno: treatment inside a *hyperbaric chamber*. 



















> The _bends can be incredibly painful -- even lethal._


Source: 2009 HowStuffWorks


----------



## yaluman (May 9, 2009)

samuel89 said:


> *Bunaken, Indonesia by: Scot Gietler*
> 
> Klick gallery


To all: very lovely pictures! Thanks for sharing, guys!


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

VelesHomais said:


> I have some questions that I'll appreciate if anyone can answer. You don't have to be exact, this is just something I've always been curious about.
> 
> How much does new diving equipment cost? Is it reasonably easy to learn to dive? What's the deepest that you can dive (without any submarine)? What kind of equipment is required for the deepest dives?


I see you are from NYC. 
I learned to scuba dive in the YMCA in Jamaica, Queens. Check out their website:



> *YMCA PADI SCUBA LESSONS*
> Did you know the YMCA is America's largest scuba instructor?
> Now is the time to dive into the most popular dive programs in the world.
> Throughout the course you will learn fundamentals of scuba diving.
> Available only at the Jamaica YMCA [not sure if only Jamaica].www.ymcanyc.org


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

divers preparing for shore entry, at Dive & Trek, Bauan, Batangas, Philippines


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ NICE PIC!!!!!

Now you should send pictures from what you saw in the water!


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

I enclose two videos from my dive in the Kuala Lumpur Aquaria!!!

Hope you like them!!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Dive is just awesome, I never got the opportunity to dive in open water but i'm looking forward to get the PADI license.

What a bout the Great Barrier Reef in Australia? One of the greatest spots to dive in the world:


----------

